# Fat Gripz…



## musclemate

I bought a pair of Fat Gripz the other day and had my first training session with them. Bloody hell&#8230; my forearms were knackered and really burning during the session. I had to decrease the weights used a bit as my little hands could not hold on tight enough to my normal load. I can totally recommend them highly enough.

Does anyone else use Fat Gripz? How long before you started to get some decent forearm gains?

Off to the gym now for session 2.


----------



## Baines46

I bought a pair a couple of weeks ago because my mate in the army was banging on about them and he was right to be lol. I only use them on bicep training but i found it builds your forearms and hits the biceps more somehow, dont know the science behind them but great bit of kit!!!


----------



## guvnor82

Been looking into getting some where's cheapest place to buy from?


----------



## Ginger Ben

guvnor82 said:


> Been looking into getting some where's cheapest place to buy from?


Got mine from ebay I think. Predator sell them too or get them direct from manufacturers


----------



## Guest

Aye they are very good, not used mine for a while. Really help with grip strength.


----------



## Baines46

guvnor82 said:


> Been looking into getting some where's cheapest place to buy from?


Got mine on Ebay as well


----------



## musclemate

I got mine from Strength Warehouse on Amazon for £29.

I've been using them for bi curls, chins, pulldowns, b press and rows so far. I'm hoping my grip catches up quite quickly. The last set i'm not using them so I can slap a bit more weight on and knacker the relevant body part.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98

Ive just asked mrs El Toro to get me a pair for xmas, only thing im worried about is that your forearms pump up so much they give way before the muscle your training.

Id use them for arms chest and possibly some shoulder movements only I think.

Not too bothered about grip strengh as such but would like to develop the forearms more


----------



## dt36

These look a nice bit of kit and would be murder on a chinning bar...

I have four sets of dumbells that all have 2" handles which I have now been using for twelve weeks. At first, I found them harder than normal dumbells and had to use straps on some exercises for me to hit the target muscle before my forearms gave out. Now though, twelve weeks in, I am a lot more used to them and my grip has seriously improved as I no longer need any straps now.

So, I would think that these Fat Gripz would be a great addition for anyones training if they are looking to target grip strength or forearms.

Someone please try them on four sets of chins and tell us how painfull it was.


----------



## Dazza

Grip used to be a big issue of mine, doesn't help having long arms.

So as you can imagine fat gripz have been a great addition, i use them on all my bicep exercises.

So far grip hasn't been an issue with any exercise, so they're certainly working for me.


----------



## gringo

Good way to build forearm training into your workouts. When folks in the gym ask me if they are any good I invite them to do a set of pullups on them. They usually fall off the bar after about 4 reps!


----------



## onthebuild

Fvcking hell they're a bit pricey for what they are!

No chance wrapping a towel round the bar a few times will do the same job? :whistling:


----------



## bobbydrake

Yeah got mine mmonths ago - haven't used them enough really but just started again. Don't do what I did and try them with a Romanian Deadlift - totally did my back in the day before i went on holiday and was in agony for a few weeks. Used them this morning and could not half feel the burn in my forearms (my PT has just got some extra fat ones that I used this morning too)!


----------



## Pkant2002

What sort of frequency do you use these in you session. Do you throw them in for one whole exercise or do you do one set per exercise for example.


----------



## Southern Karate Guy

Just got a pair yesterday so giving them a go today , will comment later


----------



## bobbydrake

Pkant2002 said:


> What sort of frequency do you use these in you session. Do you throw them in for one whole exercise or do you do one set per exercise for example.


I generally try to use them for any dumbbell exercises - and for all of them each session (if I can manage it)!


----------



## YatesY

Just ordered a pair off amazon for £25


----------



## Guest

Aye they are very good well worth the money! Decent session using them and doing forearm rope curls you will be in pieces!


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98

I got some for crimbo of mrs eltoro and used them for the first time on friday doing seated bicep curls, it definatly pumped the for arm uo and hit the bicep head better too


----------



## musclemate

Use them for chins and feel you forearms pump and burn...


----------



## mac1969

I use mine for biceps i find straight bar curls really pump the biceps and forearms with them. :thumbup1:


----------



## Muscle Supermkt

I've got a pair, great investment in my opinion.

They fry the forearms  I'm thinking of purchasing the even fatter 'fat gripz'. I've got big hands as it is so I would like exercises to be even more difficult! I've worked up to 50kg DB rows for 8 with fat gripz on.

edit: If you are willing to spend the money - this is also incredible for forearms https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/xmas-gift-ideas/wrist-roller.html

Good fun


----------



## mac1969

Have used the wrist roller too what a burn.


----------



## Davey666

I got some fat gripz the other day and used them on OHP, it really did feel strange. I have also benched with them and it felt great in the chest. my chest felt a lot more pumped afterwards.


----------



## Sweat

Muscle Supermkt said:


> I've got a pair, great investment in my opinion.
> 
> They fry the forearms  I'm thinking of purchasing the even fatter 'fat gripz'. I've got big hands as it is so I would like exercises to be even more difficult! I've worked up to 50kg DB rows for 8 with fat gripz on.
> 
> edit: If you are willing to spend the money - this is also incredible for forearms https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/xmas-gift-ideas/wrist-roller.html
> 
> Good fun


Wrist roller is great, I made one for about £3 based on something similar to this...

http://straighttothebar.com/articles/2008/12/how_to_make_a_rackmounted_wris/

You can also make a standalone one cheap.

Think will have to buy some fatgripz though... they do look good.


----------



## benn25

£17 off ebay. very happy :thumb:


----------



## dgen

benn25 said:


> £17 off ebay. very happy :thumb:
> 
> View attachment 109299


Ah, you got caught out with the fakes too?

Look at the bottom of this listing.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271008276437&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT


----------



## DireStraits

What's the science behind this? Sorry to bring this thread back to life. It's all just anecdotal/psychological. Why would the difference in the size of your grip make a difference? - it doesn't compute...

I've just come across them because someone has liked them on facebook. They have this page, where they're putting up pictures asking people to tag others i.e. tag someone who you think has small arms... interesting way to go about advertising.

Don't think I'll be going for a purchase any time soon. And isn't it a whole bunch of hassle moving them between dumbells/barbell's all day?

Arnold Schwarzenegger didn't use no fat grips! If there are any additional gains to be made, perhaps it might just be better focusing elsewhere, such as diet!

Sorry to be so pessimistic.


----------



## onthebuild

DireStraits said:


> What's the science behind this? Sorry to bring this thread back to life. It's all just anecdotal/psychological. Why would the difference in the size of your grip make a difference? - it doesn't compute...
> 
> I've just come across them because someone has liked them on facebook. They have this page, where they're putting up pictures asking people to tag others i.e. tag someone who you think has small arms... interesting way to go about advertising.
> 
> Don't think I'll be going for a purchase any time soon. And isn't it a whole bunch of hassle moving them between dumbells/barbell's all day?
> 
> Arnold Schwarzenegger didn't use no fat grips! If there are any additional gains to be made, perhaps it might just be better focusing elsewhere, such as diet!
> 
> Sorry to be so pessimistic.


I don't think it's about extra gains, I think it's about targeting muscles in a slightly different way, keeping the body guessing etc.

Ever tried running in new shoes, then running is old shoes? You definitely tell a difference, due to being used to the old ones and the new ones holding the foot/ muscles in a slightly different position. I feel this most in calves.

Just as cable curls, ezbar curls, barbell curls and dumbell curls all target the biceps, it's the slight variations in hand positions that switch things up and attack the muscle from a different angle.

I don't see how this can't work the same with thickness of the bar.

But that's all just my logic, not science of course.


----------



## Guest

guvnor82 said:


> Been looking into getting some where's cheapest place to buy from?


Pipe lagging mate!

The proper ones are like £30!


----------



## in4cliffs

as asked above do you use them for all exercises or would your forearms burn out too quick?


----------

